# Another PAT question.



## XcddT2341 (Mar 11, 2006)

On the obstacle course, do you run around the track and complete each task in squence all in one lap? Or is it run around the track and and each time do a different task? Also, how long is a lap? I run everyday and I am not worried about it, but would like a general idea. Thanks in Advance.:BNANA:


----------



## Dr.Magoo (May 2, 2002)

Different task each time around track (indoor basketball court in size).


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

The total run is 340 yrds. You start, run around and go under the obstacle, then when you finish the lap you then right away go up and down stairs, then you finish the lap, start the other and go through the "window" then finish the lap, then the last one you go over the wall and enter into the zig-zag pattern of cones, "take down" the suspect and clack two weighted bars together (handcuff)

If you go to the following link they have the videos in steaming and in a *.zip file:

Mass CS PAT Video


----------



## XcddT2341 (Mar 11, 2006)

Thank you very much for the info. I just saw the video, seems very easy.


----------

